# Is this post-minimal or what?



## foster911 (Aug 3, 2016)

__
https://soundcloud.com/foster911%2Fnew-arrangement-3

BTW, do you like post minimal musics? Positive view about it or have a claim that it's simple?


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

foster911 said:


> __
> https://soundcloud.com/foster911%2Fnew-arrangement-3
> 
> BTW, do you like post minimal musics? Positive view about it or have a claim that it's simple?


Did you wroth this?


----------



## foster911 (Aug 3, 2016)

Pugg said:


> Did you wroth this?


Oh, you again!
I'm not sure what you're listening now but are you one of those persons that just analyze other composers' works like music professors in the universities without have any clue about the modern way of production?
I love classical musics but never let my ears be remained in the past as you probably do. Please let your ears feel the sounds not mine but other ones'.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Don't get upset, I just ask if it's your work, I like it nevertheless though.


----------



## foster911 (Aug 3, 2016)

Pugg said:


> Don't get upset, I just ask if it's your work, I like it nevertheless though.


I love you!


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

foster911 said:


> I love you!


Oh, dear, lets not go there, :cheers: seems more appropriate.


----------



## Larkenfield (Jun 5, 2017)

foster911 said:


> Is this post-minimal or what?


This is an old thread, but I consider post-minimalism as something of a hybrid of slightly differing styles or genres yet still subtly repetitive in part and _hypnotic_ - something less rhythmically aggressive and better able to cast something of a spell than this example. There's also usually more of a sense of space or spaciousness rather than having most of the space filled in.


----------



## Honegger (Sep 8, 2017)

Yes postminimalism is nice indeed. Not always my cup of tea, but I like Nico Muhly so I can explore more later..


----------

